# MTD 611D - Oils and greases



## shadow_fi (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all.

What kind of oil I should use in this Tecumseh engine powered snowblower? 

1. Engine oil? (Winter from 32 to 90 degrees).
2. Gearbox worm mechanism grease/oil? (Have barrel of Shell Omala S4 GX 150)
3. All other greases I need for winter service?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

for the engine oil use 5w30, for the gearbox use your favorite grease(i like lucas red n tacky) but not gear oil. you can use the same grease you use in the gearbox to lube the rest of the machine


----------

